# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدار حبيت للرادود المبدع المتالق غسان الشامي 2011

## لاطم على فاطم 2

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

بعد طول انتظار ... اقدم لكم الاصدار الجديد والمميز بعنوان
...
حبيت

للمنشد المبدع غسان الشامي 

كلمات الشاعر الحسيني فاضل حسن 

والشاعر الحسيني وسام جحيني

الهندسة الصوتية حسين الطليباوي


غلاف الكاسيت





غلاف السيدي




لتحميل القصائد

طكَ كَلبي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/4***8203;3gnsXEk/____.html

غاره
http://www.4shared.com/audio/2***8203;OcYNaO_/___online.html

مشت روحي
http://www.4shared.com/audio/2***8203;R1ZJDOo/___online.html

كَلب لا روح بيه
http://www.4shared.com/audio/B***8203;v_0nViP/_____.html

حبيت
http://www.4shared.com/audio/2***8203;upE7dJ0/__online.html

منقول

----------

هدوء الغرام (08-16-2011)

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

تم اضافة روابط ميديا فاير


طك كلبي

http://www.mediafire.com/?i1puojfyooii589

غارة
http://www.mediafire.com/?f9va4b5k45au2du

مشت روحي
http://www.mediafire.com/?0r2jbikdzklgk7x

كلب لاروح بيه
http://www.mediafire.com/?iqxq54kgi9zqiwz

حبيت
http://www.mediafire.com/?79t3ut0frb0d9z3

----------

جواد علي (07-12-2011)

----------


## هدوء الغرام

مشكور على الروابط 
تم التحميل ^^

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

يسلمو على المرور

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركآته
تسلم آخوي ع المشآركة
سيتم التحميل والاستماع ان شآء الله
ربي يعطيك العافيه
مووفق*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمكم ويعافيكم

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*عجبتني (مشت روحي

طرح موفق 

في ميزان حسناتك*

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

الله يسلمكم ان شالله

ومشكورين على المرور

----------


## عابرة سبيل2005

بارك الله بكم  في ميزان حسناتكم

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين ويسلمو على المرور

----------


## عفاف الهدى

جاري الأستماع

----------


## لاطم على فاطم 2

مشكورين ويسلمو على المرور

----------

